# A good church in Atlanta?



## caoclan (Apr 18, 2008)

I may be in Atlanta (Buckhead area) on an upcoming Lord's Day. Any good Presbyterian churches there? 
Thanks


----------



## BJClark (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/reformation-northern-atlanta-31872/


----------



## caoclan (Apr 18, 2008)

I saw that thread, but that church is north of Atlanta, while I will be downtown. Thank you, though.


----------



## ADKing (Apr 18, 2008)

The Free Church of Scotland (continuing) has a congregation in the Atlanta area.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 19, 2008)

Charles Stanley  Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## BJClark (Apr 19, 2008)

Not sure where that is in correlation to Perimeter PCA (Deluth area?) 

Then there is another in Snellville, again not sure what the distance is...


----------



## Michael (Apr 19, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Then there is another in Snellville, again not sure what the distance is...



Brookwood PCA in Snellville is pretty simple drive from Downtown on a Sunday morning (no traffic). Come worship with us if you have the chance!

Directions


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 19, 2008)

In Buckhead there is Christ Church PCA ChristChurch Atlanta
In midtown there is St Paul's PCA St Paul's Church which is also pretty good.


----------



## caoclan (Apr 20, 2008)

A5pointer said:


> Charles Stanley  Sorry, couldn't help myself



Real funny, I actually used to listen to him. His son Andy, is an Emerging Church "pastor" in Atlanta, too.


----------

